

Show HN: HN in Solr with Search, Sentiment Detection, Named Entity Recognition - tomw1808
http://search.nagrgtr.com/#/

======
tomw1808
Hey HN,

its a "small" side Project of me, which belongs to a bigger project I am
working on. The side project here is basically a Webscraper with some NLP at
the moment, which is accessible via a RESTful interface and an Angular
Frontend. Hope you like it. Happy to hear questions and feedback.

